# NS4G possibly bricked



## GTvert90

Looking at one bricked for like $40 how hard is it to unbrick one? He said it boots past the samsung logo. Never elaborated if it gets to the boot animation or just bootloops. Worth a shot picking it up?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSuSE

No Samsung logo on the NS4G. Not saying that to be a smart ass, only because it may be a sign that it's a shady deal. The NS4Gs are pretty close to unbrickable, I'd probably risk it for $40 if the deal is reliable and the ESN is clean.


----------



## GTvert90

I asked about the samsung not even thinking about it. Never had a nexus before. He's local so I can check it out. How do you boot into recovery on them? Thanks
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSuSE

GTvert90 said:


> I asked about the samsung not even thinking about it. Never had a nexus before. He's local so I can check it out. How do you boot into recovery on them? Thanks
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Volume up + power


----------



## GTvert90

10-4 If I can get into recovery there shouldn't be a reason that I can't fix it right? I googled unbricking and all these video's came up with JTAG. Kinda scared me. lol


----------



## DrSuSE

GTvert90 said:


> 10-4 If I can get into recovery there shouldn't be a reason that I can't fix it right? I googled unbricking and all these video's came up with JTAG. Kinda scared me. lol


Even if you can't get into recovery you might be able to save it. But it'd be a good sign, yeah.

You going to verify the ESN in advance?


----------



## GTvert90

I may. I don't even have sprint. Just thought it was a good deal. I may just keep it and jack around with it. Or I'll verify the ESN and sell it to a friend. So either way I should just go ahead and verify it before hand.


----------



## derekwilkinson

Just ask for the ESN and ask Sprint if it is clean. If so, go for it. I have yet to see a truly bricked Nexus S.


----------



## jkurl

@derekwilkinson it can be done and I did it. I know hard to believe. Here is how I did it. I was using TWRP recovery and did a backup well it backed up alright but when i did a restore the EFS folder wasn't transfer back w/ the nandroid or it was wiped out most likely, so I let my I can fix this get the better of me and boy did my little devil on my shoulders screw me. I flashed a stock firmware using odin but the firmware was for the i9020T and did not include the i9020A. most of the roms work on both well this one didn't. Full on brick would not even power up, so I sent it to mobile tech videos to be unbricked. they were able to unbrick it and now I have two nexus s. before anyone says it yes i am a dumbass and should have monitored the TWRP thread and caught the problem earlier.


----------



## derekwilkinson

jkurl said:


> @derekwilkinson it can be done and I did it. I know hard to believe. Here is how I did it. I was using TWRP recovery and did a backup well it backed up alright but when i did a restore the EFS folder wasn't transfer back w/ the nandroid or it was wiped out most likely, so I let my I can fix this get the better of me and boy did my little devil on my shoulders screw me. I flashed a stock firmware using odin but the firmware was for the i9020T and did not include the i9020A. most of the roms work on both well this one didn't. Full on brick would not even power up, so I sent it to mobile tech videos to be unbricked. they were able to unbrick it and now I have two nexus s. before anyone says it yes i am a dumbass and should have monitored the TWRP thread and caught the problem earlier.


well obviously it wasn't bricked if they were able to unbrick it


----------



## idelgado782

Did u decide to buy it? If so have u had a chance to unbrick it?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------

